# Book shelves for A4 size



## skyechem (22 May 2010)

I have these bookshelves for regular paper back and hardback sized books.







They are 1500mm wide and 1100mm tall. I want to extend them to the floor, another 1250mm, for A4 sized things, magazines and textbooks mostly. The problem is when big books like that are stored vertically, they fall down a lot. If they are lying horizontal in a pile, it is a pain to get the bottom ones out. 

The two solutions I've come up with are to either make the "boxes" short and wide like a letterbox, so the books can be piled horizontally, but no pile is ever very big, or to make the boxes tall and thin so the books can be stored standing up vertically, but can't fall very far (and each box would fill quickly, which would mean they couldn't fall at all). 

The problem with lots of small boxes is there need to be lots of divisions, which results in less actual storage space. 

Does anyone have any clever ideas to solve this problem? I am not against using a different design for the lower shelves.

Thanks, Iain


----------



## Mreagleeyes (23 May 2010)

Work out how many different sized books you have, The big books, the paper backs and the one's in the middle. 
The big books should stay vertical as that's just the rules for big books. The paper backs could be stacked horizontally as there not heavy.
I'd then create a large unit with horizontal and vertical shelves all interlocking and create a unit bespoke to my needs. Throw in a few small sized 'Boxes' for shelf stuff and your there.
1" MDF painted or sprayed and it would look great. 
I'd then put the BBQ on with your old unit. Sorry but hate Pine furniture.


----------



## mailee (23 May 2010)

Why not make some adjustable holders that run in rails or holes set into the bottom or top of the shelves? This way you could have wide shelf units and just adjust the holders to suit how many mags or books there are in there. JMHO. :wink:


----------

